# Soap??? Does anyone make soap????



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I do!  Here's hoping that there are others


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

I have been wanting to do this for ages and ages! I bought a book (The natural soap book). I haven't got any equipment yet, but I could get that easy enough... it would be lovely to have someone to chat to about it all, if you don't mid me asking loads and loads of questions!


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't mind answering questions at all !
I have the book you mention (and far too many more!). If making soap from scratch is a bit daunting you can always take the melt and pour route to start !
The most useful web page I have found is here: http://freespace.virgin.net/michele.jack/ - known as Captain Ethel's List. Towards the end there are links to several forums which are really helpful for beginners.
I really enjoy the creative side of soapmaking, but once you use "proper" handmade soap you never go back to the stuff on the shop shelves (the quality is so high) - it is very addictive - I have around 20 bars of soap in my house that were made by other people - this doesn't count the pile of my own!

Alison


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Alison,

Then you've got yourself a soap-making buddy!







(Allbeit a beginner!) Thanks for the links - I'll have a look at those and have a go at putting a list of the stuff I need towards the end of this coming week. I'm all excipitated now!









I found a soap-making course which I was really interested in doing, but they never got back to me when I e-mailed them and their phone number was just dead - well dodgy - so I thought better of it.


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Great!

I did a melt and pour weekend course with "the Soap Tub" which was good fun - I learnt the cold process myself though - eek!


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

The Soap Tub have a weekend training course at The Regent Academy in London in mid-September.  I was thinking about doing it - would you recommend it?  It looks like a nice one...


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes I would - that is the one I did - it's lots of fun and a good introduction to melt and pour (no scary chemicals).  I made bath bombs as well !


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm trying to squeeze the £100 out of my squeaky, tight budget!  I'm so skint right now... LOL!  If I can find the money - I will go on it.


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

I've been trying to get in touch with TST to see if there are any places left on the course this weekend... do these ppl ever answer their phones or their e-mails?  

Here's hoping I can get on it now!


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Sweetpea, I've just been back for a wee nosey round that link you sent and now that I've been thru' the course - it makes an awful lot more sense to me!    Thanks for that - it's FANTASTIC!  But so many things to see and to try... where do I begin?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi ladies i've only just found this thread. are you still making soap ? i have been making melt and pour soap for a couple of years now, i also make bath bombs, body srubs lip balms plus other stuff too. not that i have had the time to make anything since the arrival of my little boy 

pam xx


----------

